# Best carpeting plant?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

whats the best carpeting plant that doesnt need too much light or co2?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are aiming for a low light, no CO2 carpet, you may be limited to just Marsilea spp. and Java Moss.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

HC is fine with no CO2. Just use excel as a carbon source and remember your nitrates as they love nitrates


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I was thinking about riccia fluitans xD

in carpeting java moss, do i need a mesh wire for it? or just tie them on something like rocks?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> HC is fine with no CO2. Just use excel as a carbon source and remember your nitrates as they love nitrates


hc needs crazy lights

dwarf hairgrass is pretty awesome
its like the only plant i suggest to people


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> whats the best carpeting plant that doesnt need too much light or co2?


try glosso..http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=glosso&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

really tough choice which plant to carpet xD

its a matter of equipment and money lol.

guess I need more research


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jiang604 said:


> HC is fine with no CO2.





arinsi said:


> hc needs crazy lights


I disagree with both these statements; HC needs high light, but not extreme lighting. However, it does best with CO2; while Excel is a decent substitute, HC with CO2 does much better.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree with darkblade.

There is a plant that I have never grown myself which might work for you: http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=002C

Maybe someone has it in your area. Looks interesting for low light tanks.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> try glosso..http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=glosso&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


glosso will die within a week without adequate lights and CO2


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pellia works fine in low light tanks (it's grown to a big pile in my tank ).

If you're not looking for a really compact carpet, then dwarf sagittaria is a great uindemanding low light foreground plant.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Pellia looks awesome too! but my personal preference is riccia lol xD but moneywise yeah.. xD

another question upon carpeting, do i just plant the Pellia in gravel?

how about this? Fissidens splachnobryoides

http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=fissidens-splachnobryoides


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that fissidens sp isn't a true aquatic - many people have tried it only to have it brow out and die.

The pellia you just have to loosely attach to something much like riccia and moss - however the former two won't actually attach like mosses do.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

that means i just have to leave the fishing line on


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I am currently growing a a riccia carpet using the dry start method and its been almost a month. The riccia carpet looked awesome and very green.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Jsu said:


> I am currently growing a a riccia carpet using the dry start method and its been almost a month. The riccia carpet looked awesome and very green.


Did you use something like a wire mesh and burried it under the gravel?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres a pic of my little project. The substrate is a mix of small graval, sand and soil. I simply just put the riccia on top of the substrate and let it grow out.


----------

